# echar



## Brasileño

Yo he mirado en WR la palabra "echar" y he percebido que hay muchas traducciones para portugués, pero no he encontrado la que buscaba.

Ejemplo:  Un cantante mexicano ha gritado algunas veces en su presentación: *"Echale México..."*

Como puedo traducir para portugués?


----------



## Vanda

Brasileño, não confie na minha resposta, mas eu acho que deve ser algo como: dá-lhe México!!!
Bem, melhor esperar o pessoal que entende.


----------



## Alentugano

Vanda said:


> Brasileño, não confie na minha resposta, mas eu acho que deve ser algo como: dá-lhe México!!!



Eu assino por baixo!


----------



## Jessica_limab

Uma vez vi a tradução de "échale" como "beleza"  , a palavra foi dita sem nenhum outro complemento. O caso foi que o jovem havia ganho um concurso e muito emocionado disse: "échale".

Bom já não sei, depende muito do contexto.


----------



## Outsider

Jessica_limab said:


> Uma vez vi a tradução de "échale" como "beleza"  , a palavra foi dita sem nenhum outro complemento. O caso foi que o jovem havia ganho um concurso e muito emocionado disse: "échale".


No Brasil, usa-se a exclamação "Beleza!" com esse sentido. 

P.S. Parece-me que traduções possíveis de "¡Échale México!" são "Força, México!" e "Viva o México!"


----------



## Tomby

Pois é! Na minha opinião é "Força, México!"  
Pelas manhãs escuto um programa de rádio que, muitas vezes, o locutor acaba uma frase dizendo de outrem _"...y, ¡es que hay que echarle!_" significando ironicamente "é preciso ser corajoso para fazer tamanha atrocidade". Que relação há entre todo isto? Pois que o locutor deveria acabar a frase: "_...hay que echarle huevos (cojonoes)_", mas claro, dizer isso na emissora irmã da Rádio Renascença, seria pouco sensato. Num campo de futebol o torcedor berra os jogadores "échale más cojones", mas numa rádio ou num palco é preciso omitir certas palavras. Acho que esta é a explicação. 
"Échale (c ...) México..." = "Força, México!" = "Viva o México!" como disse o Outsider. 
Porém se algum mexicano puder acrescentar alguma coisa mas, será bem-vinda.

P.S.- Não é necessário esclarecer o significado de "_huevos_" e "_co.....s_".


----------



## Vanda

Échale México" = "Força, México!" = "Viva, México!" = Dá-lhe México! e outras com a mesma idéia, então!


----------



## Lusitania

este verbo echar complica-me com os nervos  nunca sei o que quer dizer no contexto e como aplicá-lo. 

Saludos


----------



## Tomby

Lusitania said:


> este verbo echar complica-me com os nervos  nunca sei o que quer dizer no contexto e como aplicá-lo.
> Saludos


Eu compreendo-a porque me acontece a mesma coisa, mas com palavras mais fáceis. 
*Echar*: (1) deitar, (2) lançar, (3) jogar, (4) arremessar com força, (5) arrojar, (6) atirar, (7) fazer sair alguém dalgum lugar [botar], (8) despedir um empregado [botar], etc. Pronominal ou reflexo: (9) deitar-se. O resto de significados (muitos) se usa em situações muito especiais. Dè uma olhada ao dicicionário do WRF.
Exemplos: 
1. Echa la carta al buzón de Correos = Deita a carta na caixa dos Correios 
2. Echó el balón fuera del campo = Lançou a bola fora do relvado 
3. Echa los papeles al cubo de la basura = Jogue os papéis no caixote do lixo 
4. Él echó la jabalina con la inclinación correcta = Ele arremessou a azagaia com a inclinação correcta. 
5. Echó un tesoro al océano = Arrojou um tesouro ao oceano 
6. Echó la piedra y escondió la mano = Atirou a pedra e escondeu a mão 
7. El profesor echó al alumno de clase = O professor botou o aluno da sala de aula 
8. Finalmente lo echaron del trabajo = Finalmente o botaram do trabalho 
9. Me echaré en la cama para hacer la siesta = Deitar-me-ei na cama para dormir a sesta

Espero que estes exemplos lhe sirvam de ajuda.
Cumprimentos!


----------



## jazyk

> 7. El profesor echó al alumno de clase = O professor botou o aluno da sala de aula


Não sei se se usa botar assim em Portugal, mas esta pareceu-me estranhíssima. Aqui seria mais comum _O professor colocou o aluno para fora./O professor expulsou o aluno (da sala de aula)._


----------



## Alentugano

Tombatossals said:


> (7) fazer sair alguém dalgum lugar [botar], (8) despedir um empregado [botar], etc.
> 7. El profesor echó al alumno de clase = O professor botou o aluno da sala de aula
> 8. Finalmente lo echaron del trabajo = Finalmente o botaram do trabalho



TT, também tenho as minhas dúvidas quanto à tradução nos dois exemplos acima. As frases não fazem muito sentido. 
O verbo "botar", na forma como foi empregue, não torna claro o sentido das frases 7. e 8., ou seja, não é suficiente para dar a entender que se trata de expulsar ou despedir alguém, respectivamente.


----------



## Tomby

Pois peço desculpa pelos meus erros. Não sabia que não devia usar o verbo "botar" nesse contexto. Sinto muito. 
Na realidade é que o verbo "echar" em espanhol é um verbo com muitos significados e pode-se combinar com muitos verbos e substantivos dando significados distintos. 
Contudo, consultei o mencionado verbo no dicionário WRF e reparem o que diz o ponto 11. 
Obrigado pelas correcções!


----------



## Alentugano

Tombatossals said:


> Pois peço desculpa pelos meus erros. Não sabia que não devia usar o verbo "botar" nesse contexto. Sinto muito.
> Na realidade é que o verbo "echar" em espanhol é um verbo com muitos significados e pode-se combinar com muitos verbos e substantivos dando significados distintos.
> Contudo, consultei o mencionado verbo no dicionário WRF e reparem o que diz o ponto 11.
> Obrigado pelas correcções!



Sim, "botar *para fora*" já faz sentido.


----------



## Tomby

Obrigado!


----------



## Lusitania

Muito obrigada Tombatossals,

É que confundo depois echar con hecho do verbo hacer. O h e sem h é outra confusão.

Tenho que me concentrar mais. 

Em portugal não utilizamos muito o verbo botar mais colocar ou pôr.

Un abraço


----------

